#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] (偷貼)新寵物-貴賓虎

## 狼王白牙



----------


## 翼緋麟

不是很美說  大型貓科動物的美感蕩然無存

不過這張應該是合成的所以無傷大雅XD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 


あたまが...CUTE~xp


身無彩鳳雙飛翼...
心有靈犀一點通 XD"

----------


## 翔太

這隻虎長的．．．．

好．．．．．．．．

好．．．．．．．．

恐怖呀！！

請問哪裡有賣這種虎？

看看他會不會咬龍．．

----------


## 野狼1991

有這種寵物也不錯~
死的時候很方便~XD'(眾歐....)
爬起來....
哪時頭不見了也不知道...(在眾歐....)
在爬起來....
更別說痛了.....(在一次被毆...)
在一次爬起來....
野狼1991....是不滅的!!!!
天:=  =好冷喔....大家要多穿衣服喔~

----------


## LSI狼

這不知道是NGC還是DISCOVERY的，主要是說明老虎的表皮有跟毛一樣的斑紋等等...

----------


## 瘋虎

真是一個摧毀我對老虎的"刻版"印象阿= ="
[想哭說><"被剪成那樣會傷心吧>口<~]

----------


## hosun

汗爆～！
這是獸刑的一種嗎？

----------


## 地獄妖貓

呵呵，老虎如果變這樣就少了點威嚴呢！(笑)

不過也是有少許可愛之處的。

----------


## 小步

超級惡搞的

快笑死了，好有創意唷 XD

大貓 真可憐 QQ"

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

好恐怖！
這樣證明了老虎皮的花紋，
是跟毛皮是一樣的！
來快點穿上這虎皮大衣！
好好看！因為看不到沒毛的地方了！(被巴)

----------


## 隼

好可怕!
我嚇到了
(迷:看你還愛不愛老虎)

----------


## 夢狼之人

很想說些什麼
但是.......
腦袋的視窗被"這三小"佔滿了= =

----------


## 悠竹星犬

好無辜的眼神........
但是我笑了XDDD

----------


## 鵺影

這個樣子實在是...醜死了...(汗

該不會是藉此讓獵物目瞪口呆再予以襲擊吧...XD

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

這張圖讓原本凶狠的老虎增添了一份可愛性

前面有獸提到老虎的表皮有跟毛一樣的斑紋

應該不可能是合成的

----------


## 狼仔

我傻眼了

那個腳掌...(超有Feel的...才怪)

----------


## BlueMoon

"驚"了一下

心想說這是啥咪生物阿

雖然小點小噁~~

不知道為啥總覺得有一小點可愛

我真矛盾~~(呵呵)

----------


## 月極停車場

好噁心...

完全都感覺不到老虎的威嚴了...+_+

不過如果讓他的腳毛長回來似乎也很值得耶...(那不就是老虎了@@...)

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

嚇到我了

真是恐怖

老虎本來很帥阿........

我看到圖的第一個念頭:

天阿!!!!!!

這是啥玩意兒!!!

怪物阿!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 戌天沃牙

看了有點無言阿XD"
老虎的美感沒有了 倒是多了幾分笑點XD"

----------


## 幻影紅虎

愚蠢的人類把老虎的威嚴給糟蹋了
我不想被剪成這樣
穿虎皮我的皮就是了
難道要脫下來洗嗎
自己泡泡澡就乾淨了
大貓的威嚴不是一些狼族能夠了解的
為被剪毛的同類默哀吧~

----------


## 許狼中將

如果有中將是那隻老虎被搞成那樣的話…
我乾脆去死好了！
這副樣子怎麼出去見人啊！！！

----------


## 雄峰二形

乍看之下不知道該說什麼...
看久了之後,
我覺得還滿噁心的...
好不協調!!

----------


## 黑貓騎士

他是不是在笑阿?

好詭異...

打從心理同情他...(如果這是真的的話)

----------


## 若葉

恩~...這幅合成圖

有讓我想到我在某次路上有遇到和這隻同命的黃金獵犬...  :onion_50:  

整隻看起來其實還蠻好看的(?)

不過不知道會不會對健康有些特別的影響

還是不要亂做這個舉動為妙

----------


## 一隻狼

:Shocked:  ........我的媽呀  這是啥  ...........

----------


## a70701111

怎麼好像怎麼看……怎麼怪？
應該是合成的吧？
把老虎變的好像，過度勞動後，毛快掉光的樣子。
從腦中消除XD

----------


## 則

天阿...

這樣連點尊嚴都沒了

我才不要這樣((怕

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我看到的第一個反應是
囧
好可憐喔
如果我被剪成這樣
那乾脆不要活了
題外話
不知道白虎剪成這樣會不會好看一點喔((被眾貓族毆飛

----------


## 雪兒

> 




這隻貴賓虎可憐又好笑，下次有貴賓狼要貼喔！

----------


## 極地尋找

傅說中的老虎狗!!

我終於有幾會看到了感動~

老虎狗犧牲很大呢~(心

不錯看~不錯看~

粉養眼的一張圖(?)

----------

